# Problems with my plastic container



## LittleBro859 (Oct 14, 2008)

So i just got my first praying mantis, it's one of those large asian ones. It's a female i found in my brothers backyard, plan on getting a male and let the mating begin!!

I went to petco and brought one of those large plastic containers.

Unfortunately my mantis has one broken hind leg, it's not completely broken but the tip is missing.

Now my problem is that it has problems climbing the container, it likes the twigs but ignores them a lot of times and climbs along the plastic sides, this is when I feed it otherwise it'll hang on the top of the container.

The problem is it's constantly falling, pretty amazing that it holds onto it's prey during the fall but it makes me sad and scared... What can I do? I don't want to impair my visibility but i also don't want to let the mantis keep falling.

Ty for help.


----------



## Rick (Oct 15, 2008)

Where do you live that you can find an asian mantis in your yard? You can hot glue some screen to the insides of the cage. They tend to hang from the lid. Welcome to the site.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 15, 2008)

Ricks idea is best, use either screen or sone netting.


----------



## Dwaink (Oct 15, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Ricks idea is best, use either screen or sone netting.


Hi,

You know if he lives in the US and found a Chinese mantis in his yard, a person could consider it an Asian mantis originally coming from china.

Regards


----------



## LittleBro859 (Oct 15, 2008)

Happy Mantis said:


> Hi,You know if he lives in the US and found a Chinese mantis in his yard, a person could consider it an Asian mantis originally coming from china.
> 
> Regards


Yeah chinese sorry. I'm new to this praying mantis thing. Going to go with the glue idea now. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah thats what I figured.


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 17, 2008)

+1 on the screen and netting. I think it's hard for them to climb plastic if they're not *used* to it. My three legged Stumpy goes striaght up just fine...and she's missing three walking legs! She didn't at first, but last night she even laid an ooth on the clear plastic wall (sterile since she's not mated and ran out of males) The ooth is a little ugly...but not bad considering her condition!


----------

